# Schaudt OVP location



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all. My OVP should be here tomorrow, I've had a quick look at the area around the Elektroblock & wondered where you guys fitted yours? Our bus is a 2000 Lhd 694, thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I fitted mine (2007 model B544) to the divider wall in the locker next to the electrobloc.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Mike, that's where I was hoping to put it. Just wondering if there is enough slack in the 240v mains cable to reach over that far.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Umm . . . Wots a OVP ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Here


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Great link teemybob - quick question.. from the left the third connection on the OVP, is that a spare 240v output / would a 3 pin IEC to u.k 3 pin socket work?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Murphey said:


> Great link teemybob - quick question.. from the left the third connection on the OVP, is that a spare 240v output / would a 3 pin IEC to u.k 3 pin socket work?


Yes and yes


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Great. Why they did not fit 240 sockets in the front end & placed the only available three over the sink, in the bathroom & in a cupboard is a mystery to me?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ok . . . :? But WHAT exactly IS a ( or should it be what is 'an') OVP -
Give me a clue . . I've come up with 'oversize voluptuous person' 8O ,
Along with 'Ordinary Vertical printer' . . . But I doubt thats it's either,
I can see by the pic's in the link that its electrical - DO I need one too ?' :silly:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Ok . . . :? But WHAT exactly IS a ( or should it be what is 'an') OVP -
> Give me a clue . . I've come up with 'oversize voluptuous person' 8O ,
> Along with 'Ordinary Vertical printer' . . . But I doubt thats it's either,
> I can see by the pic's in the link that its electrical - DO I need one too ?' :silly:


Evening Vic,
I hope you and Sylvia are both well. :thumbright:
We are currently in the company of Sid & Shirley, (SidT).

I do believe it's to protect the EBL, ie, Overload Voltage Protection.

I don't have one fitted myself, but I can say from personal experience, that the inline surge protector, (the same as the one Peter Hambilton installs) does the same job superbly.

>>This is similar to the one I did use<<, and like I say, it did the job superbly, saving my EBS from damage due to an electrical spike. 
I now have two of these, with the alarm function, ie, one installed, and one spare, as well as at home for the PC mains input.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ahh - thanks Jock, now I understand !

Yep, as far as poss we keeping well although being another year older my knees let me know ! Sylv still fixated on her daily keep-fit regime whilst I'm fixated on my morning coffee(s) :wink: 
Regards to you & SidT/Shirl.


----------

